# Outback Convoy To Niagra Falls



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, How many of us are there at this point, 5? 
How exciting is this .......... 5 Outback's travelling together to the NE Summer Rally
in Canada. 









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tami there will be 6 of us
You from NJ
happycamper from Reading Pa
huntr70 from Hamburg Pa
Kernfour from Orwigsburg Pa
wingnut from Va
HootBob From Schuylkill Haven Pa

Don

P.S.
Now we just have to setup who is meeting who at where


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We might be able to hook up with ya some place in NY....depends on time...also your route...but would love to join ya...
Sharon AG


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> SharonAG Posted Today, 06:52 PM
> We might be able to hook up with ya some place in NY....depends on time
> Sharon AG


Really Sharon ? Are you going up on Sat or Friday? We are all heading up on Sat morning.

Mrs. Hootbob get your camera ready sister, this will definitely be a Kodak Moment









Tami


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We are going on Friday....might be meeting Hurricaneplumber some place.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> We are going on Friday....might be meeting Hurricaneplumber some place.
> [snapback]130286[/snapback]​


That's Cool









Last weekend we saw 5 TT's convoying together on Rt 80 in PA, but they were all different makes. I was so excited, it looked so cool even though they weren't all the same. I know we will be highway head turners for sure









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> I know we will be highway head turners for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah
And peg will be going nuts with the camera too

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Tami there will be 6 of us
> You from NJ
> happycamper from Reading Pa
> huntr70 from Hamburg Pa
> ...


7, we'll be going Friday

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

camping479 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Tami there will be 6 of us
> ...


Mike to bad you aren't going on Sat instead.







You could follow us to join the convoy in PA.

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK you guys! I'm counting on you to get this perfected so we can do a 2peat for Twin Mtn and a 3peat for Otter Lake


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OK you guys! I'm counting on you to get this perfected so we can do a 2peat for Twin Mtn and a 3peat for Otter Lake
> [snapback]130437[/snapback]​


OK Wolfie







but no pressure right


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm leaving Friday morning.

Hopefully leave Elmira, NY around 8am.

Potential route

Route 390 North
Route 20A West to Buffalo
cross at Peace Bridge
get on the QEW in Fort Erie Canada
head to Fonthill Area.

about 180 miles, 3.5 hours

Last weekend I just did the Buffalo to home trip on the thruway, very boring.

kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > OK you guys!Â I'm counting on you to get this perfected so we can do a 2peat for Twin Mtn and a 3peat for Otter Lake
> ...


No pressure! No pressure! No pressure!








Sorry - its Red Sox season in New England










But, somehow, I just KNOW that you're up to the challenge!!!!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I guess we are the odd one out. We're coming from the South.
I-71 to I-90. We're leaving Friday and plan to make it to Erie, PA. Then on Saturday morning, head to Buffalo across the Peace Bridge. 
Maybe we'll see some of you there.

According to the Good Sam's Map....says we are in at 575 miles.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

[quote name='hurricaneplumber' date='Jul 11 2006, 06:39 AM']
I'm leaving Friday morning.

Hopefully leave Elmira, NY around 8am.

Potential route

Route 390 North
Route 20A West to Buffalo
cross at Peace Bridge
get on the QEW in Fort Erie Canada
head to Fonthill Area.

about 180 miles, 3.5 hours

We don't like to do the thruway. If everything on our end goes okay we can meet ya up at the 390/17/86 split in Kanona. Hoping things work out!!

I'm leaving early for this trip cause when we arrived at Luray (8:30pm). Everyone said that I brought the rain, and that ain't gonna happin' this time!!

Sharon


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I'm leaving Friday morning.
> 
> Hopefully leave Elmira, NY around 8am.
> 
> ...


So Kevin,

If we were to come up 15 from PA like we are planning, which way would you run from there??

We were planning on 15 to 390,
390 to 90,
90 to 290,
290 to 190,
Queenston-Lewiston Bridge, QEW to Rt 24 to Metler Road.

Any suggestions??

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

SharonAG said:


> I'm leaving early for this trip cause when we arrived at Luray (8:30pm). Everyone said that I brought the rain, and that ain't gonna happin' this time!!
> 
> Sharon
> [snapback]130715[/snapback]​


Sharon you didn't bring the rain

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> SharonAG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm leaving early for this trip cause when we arrived at Luray (8:30pm).Â Everyone said that I brought the rain, and that ain't gonna happin' this time!!
> ...


Can it possibly rain anymore







I think by Niagra the clouds should all be empty


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > SharonAG said:
> ...


Let hope so









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Golden Mom said:


> We're leaving Friday and plan to make it to Erie, PA. [snapback]130673[/snapback]​


I spent a few days in Erie one night.









Are you spending any time there? They actually have a nice peninsula with beaches on the lake. Just watch out for the ticks and lime disease.


----------



## Thurston (Sep 14, 2005)

If we were to come up 15 from PA like we are planning, which way would you run from there??

We were planning on 15 to 390,
390 to 90,
90 to 290,
290 to 190,
Queenston-Lewiston Bridge, QEW to Rt 24 to Metler Road.

Any suggestions??

Steve
[snapback]130831[/snapback]​[/quote]

Steve,

Get in touch with Leon (Kernfour), we just made that trip 2weeks ago.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Steve,

Yeah, I talked to him on the phone last night.

I was just wondering if someone from NY would have a better route.









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Steve,

John was thinking we could meet in Corning, NY on 390.

Did you ever run the time sheets on the routes?

Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

To those of you who have taken the route before, what is 20A like to drive with the trailer?

I was thinking about taking 390 up to 408, then shooting through Geneseo, and picking up 20A and taking that west to 90 and and the Peace Bridge.

Comments?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Sharon,

As of right now, by the time we hit the rest area in Bath, my wife's coffee will have hit and we will be stopping, so that could be a great place to meet up.

When the time gets closer I will let you know our more definitive plans.

kevin


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

[/quote]We're leaving Friday and plan to make it to Erie, PA.Â [

I spent a few days in Erie one night.

Are you spending any time there? They actually have a nice peninsula with beaches on the lake. Just watch out for the ticks and lime disease.
[snapback]130925[/snapback]​
No, actually it just a stopover on the way to NF. Hopefully we can find a pull-thru site and not have to unhook. I have found a couple campgrounds right off of I-90. A KOA and a Hills Family CG. Does anyone know about these or have another suggestion? 
Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Steve,
> 
> John was thinking we could meet in Corning, NY on 390.
> 
> ...


My Microsoft Streets and Trips shows about 8 hours, but Leon said with them stopping for gas and food, they were over 10 hours.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Steve,
> ...


That sounds about right Steve

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Steve,
> ...


FYI....you can tell MS Street and Trip where you plan to stop and it will calc a new ETA. Fun stuff to play with.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Route 20A is a two lane road in good shape. There are some slow down spots for towns, but not that many. I would estimate average spped 45-50 mph.

I will tell you this, all roads in and around Colden, NY are not trailer friendly, when I had to do the 8% grade, I was like wow, I didn't realize there were that many hills over here, then I had to do the 11% grade 4 mile long hill, the old V8 was begging for his diesel brother to show up, we made it but it wasn't pretty.

Route 240 is a no-no

Route 219 expressway going into Buffalo is good, I was on that one with the camper.

Route 16 and 400 are supposed to good also.

Route 20 which goes past Darien Lake (Six Flags), runs parallel to the thruway is very good, two lane some small knolls/hills.

I looked over my route again last night.

I am going 390 North to Mt. Morris (been this way hundreds of time, had female friend live in Batavia)
36 North to 20A
20A West to 400 North
400 North to 90
90 to 190
190 to Peace Bridge
cross bridge get on QEW
QEW North to 20 West
to Fonthill.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Kevin. You just saved me a PM to you asking about your route.

I will look things over on Delorme, and adjust as needed.

Tim

Just checked the route I planned out with Delorme, and with the exception of getting off 390 one exit later, it was identical to yours Kevin. It has been along time since I've been up that way, so I will always defer to someone who has been there more recently.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Was that Route 390 exit 6 or 7??? Exit 6 is the Sonyea (Mt. Morris) exit, Exit 7 is about 2 miles up the road. For anyone needing a rest area stop, there is one right at the Route 390 Exit 7. If you get off of Exit 7, you go left about 3 miles into Mt. Morris and then right on route 36. I believe that there are still a few gas stations right at the exit 7.

There is road construction on 390 from the 86/390 split for about 5 miles, it takes you and puts you in the southbound lane, which is essentially a 2-lane road for 4 miles. It is easy going with no delays, still can maintain speed.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Tim,
> 
> Was that Route 390 exit 6 or 7??? Exit 6 is the Sonyea (Mt. Morris) exit, Exit 7 is about 2 miles up the road. For anyone needing a rest area stop, there is one right at the Route 390 Exit 7. If you get off of Exit 7, you go left about 3 miles into Mt. Morris and then right on route 36. I believe that there are still a few gas stations right at the exit 7.
> 
> There is road construction on 390 from the 86/390 split for about 5 miles, it takes you and puts you in the southbound lane, which is essentially a 2-lane road for 4 miles. It is easy going with no delays, still can maintain speed.


Delorme recommends the exit 7 route. I made the assumption, that your route included the exit 6 routing. The mapping program shows a 3 minute time advantage to the exit 7 routing.

I still don't know which way I'll chose, may not know until I get to exit 6, and we see how everyone is doing for rest stop's and fuel, etc.

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

My Plan, Shoot for 5:15, leave at 5:30 & be at The Pilot Truck Stop on Rt 93N at 7:30am









Can't Wait








Tami


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Came home from Rochester yesterday and mapped out some times.

Elmira, NY to Corning, NY: route 352 to route 86: 26 minutes, 9 miles

Corning to Bath rest area (route 86 exit 37 area): 20 minutes, 21 miles

Bath rest area to Route 390 Exit 7 rest area: 40 minutes, 39 miles

Road Construction:
Route 86 in Corning, NY, very busy looking but traffic flows good, slows down to 40 MPH in spots. (Look how tall the new bridge is going to be







)

Route 390 Exit 1 area, speed limit reduces to 55 MPH and moves into southbound lane for about 4 miles, traffic moves along with no problems.

Route 17/86 Horesheads, NY anyone going through here?????? lots of construction and some major slow downs on Friday and Saturday. I can give you a better route if anyone going through here.

Our goal is leave Friday AT 8 am and stop at Bath rest area around 9 am.

kevin


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

So, we are all meeting at the Pilot Truck Stop at 7:30am......... Correct?

Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot believe I missed this thread









My plan was to drive thru Toronto straight to Bissell's - 2.5hrs with no traffic.

Plan B - Drive towards Kingston head south on I81 to Syracuse NY turn right on I90, join the convoy and straight to Bissell's - 7.5hrs should be about the same as my orginal route - I hate traffic

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just make sure you guys all have your Jerry Reed eight-tracks cued up, and ready to go!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tami that sounds about right

That would be fine Thor but one thing you will be at Bissell on Friday
We are arriving on Saturday









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Tami that sounds about right
> 
> That would be fine Thor but one thing you will be at Bissell on Friday
> We are arriving on Saturday
> ...


No problem - I will meet up with you and leave the TT at Bissell's










Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Now I trust you all have EZ-PASS ..............RIGHT ???









Tami


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

EZ-Pass???, Is that where you blink your eyes and you are instantly at your destination???

could use one of those.









kevin


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Now I trust you all have EZ-PASS ..............RIGHT ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the old fashioned "Honey Pass" . You know "Honey, could you pass me the toll. We're gettin' off."

















I couldn't help myself. Guess the coffee hasn't kicked in yet!!!









Could someone post the final route for this train. I want to put a copy in the truck. Just in case we get seperated or something.

Thanks


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Now I trust you all have EZ-PASS ..............RIGHT ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the old fashioned "Honey Pass" . You know "Honey, could you pass me the toll. We're gettin' off."

















I couldn't help myself. Guess the coffee hasn't kicked in yet!!!









Could someone post the final route for this train. I want to put a copy in the truck. Just in case we get seperated or something.

Thanks
[/quote]

Good Thinkin Lincoln









Did I already send you my phone #'s ....................I thought I did.

Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*AN OUTBACK CONVOY?







* How cool is THAT?!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> *AN OUTBACK CONVOY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep............Very Cool







Can't wait


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Now I trust you all have EZ-PASS ..............RIGHT ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the old fashioned "Honey Pass" . You know "Honey, could you pass me the toll. We're gettin' off."

















I couldn't help myself. Guess the coffee hasn't kicked in yet!!!









Could someone post the final route for this train. I want to put a copy in the truck. Just in case we get seperated or something.

Thanks
[/quote]

Good Thinkin Lincoln









Did I already send you my phone #'s ....................I thought I did.

Tami
[/quote]

Yepper we got the numbers from last time!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Breaker 1..9...It looks like we got us a convoy.









Looking forward to seeing you all roll in together. Remember the one in front at the gate gets to check in first


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

*Please take a moment and look at this site to check your route through NY State.*

NY State Travel Information-click here

And the border wait times one

Border Wait times

Peace Bridge Webcam

Click Here

Peace Bridge Tool Rates

Tolls


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Route 20A has detour that looks to go out of the way, I am avoiding now.

US 20A : at Route 98 Varysburg
road closed to traffic, construction work - until 6:00 PM, 08/31/06
Comment: Culvert Replacement Work, Varysburg Follow Detour Rte 98 to Rte354 to Rte 77. Work Beginning July 5 2006.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> *Please take a moment and look at this site to check your route through NY State.*
> 
> NY State Travel Information-click here
> 
> ...


Thanks for update! Great resource of info! 
Question? If I have a passport for our daughter, do we still need to bring birth certificate? 
Thanks!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> *Please take a moment and look at this site to check your route through NY State.*
> 
> NY State Travel Information-click here
> 
> ...












Thanks for update! Great resource of info! 
Question? If I have a passport for our daughter, do we still need to bring birth certificate? 
Thanks!
[/quote]

GoldemMom,

I would think the Passport would be sufficient.

Does anyone know if the Border Agents inspect inside the trailers?

Tami


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Trailer inspections usually occur coming into the US, but they can inspect anything, anytime going either way, they have the right to check everything that they want to. My brothers have been inspected in cars going into Canada in the past.

I was searched last Sept. coming home, just went through the camper.

Passports do not also require a B. cert., either or, not both.

A person using birth certificate ALSO needs valid, current photo ID.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Route 20A has detour that looks to go out of the way, I am avoiding now.
> 
> US 20A : at Route 98 Varysburg
> road closed to traffic, construction work - until 6:00 PM, 08/31/06
> Comment: Culvert Replacement Work, Varysburg Follow Detour Rte 98 to Rte354 to Rte 77. Work Beginning July 5 2006.


You lead
we will follow!!

Sharon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Trailer inspections usually occur coming into the US, but they can inspect anything, anytime going either way, they have the right to check everything that they want to. My brothers have been inspected in cars going into Canada in the past.
> 
> I was searched last Sept. coming home, just went through the camper.
> 
> ...


Thanks









Tami


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

This is my last post! We are leaving bright & early tomorrow morning. Plan to make it to Erie PA. Then rest of way on Saturday. Can't wait to meet all of you.
Drive carefully and stay safe!

Beth


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> A person using birth certificate ALSO needs valid, current photo ID.


 What if they are say, minors ages 12 and 6??

Blake has a school ID, but Alyssa does not from Kindergarten.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> A person using birth certificate ALSO needs valid, current photo ID.


 What if they are say, minors ages 12 and 6??

Blake has a school ID, but Alyssa does not from Kindergarten.

Steve
[/quote]

Steve,

John Luke doesn't have one either, I was just going to show them his SS Card









Tami



> Golden Mom Today, 06:42 PM Post #56
> 
> This is my last post! We are leaving bright & early tomorrow morning. Plan to make it to Erie PA. Then rest of way on Saturday. Can't wait to meet all of you.
> Drive carefully and stay safe!
> ...


Thanks Beth,

Same to you!

Tami


----------

